
Show HN: Simple Online Video Editor - sabbakeynejad
https://www.veed.io/
======
kinduff
Beautiful interface and very easy to use. I like the pricing options.

The "Download as Gif" feature downloads an MP4, I expected a gif.

~~~
sabbakeynejad
Hmm, I will look into the GIF problem. But thank you for your kind words :)

